# Elm Trees



## budthestud (Apr 21, 2013)

I must have checked 200 Elm trees today and no sign of morels yet, must be too early. Is it probable that even though i have an area with numerous Elm trees there may not be any morels at all. I see may apples about half staff and lots of wild chives , but no morels!


----------



## moreldon (Apr 9, 2013)

Bud...I have an area that is just like you stated, also no morels. The place looks identical to some of my top spots. The only difference is the underlying bedrock type. All my good spots all have limestone bedrock, this "bad spot" has shale bedrock. I believe limestone to be a secondary indicator along with the elms. Then again, morels seem to just appear anywhere at times. As long as you know elms, you will find them. It's still a bit early. Once they get bigger they will be easier to spot. Good luck.


----------

